# Stephen Kings The Dark Tower Series



## NeophyteNihilist (Aug 29, 2005)

Is there anyone else here who is reading or has read this series?  I was thinking about making a fanclub, but I doubt they're are enough fans of it on this forum.

If you haven't read it, I highly suggest you do.  The series is excellently written, brimming with origionality, and rather addicting.


----------



## Spectrum (Sep 7, 2005)

I've read the first six books and the first half of the seventh, but after getting to a certain point in the seventh book I suddenly found myself hard-pressed to drudge up any will to continue. XD


*Spoiler*: _Sorta-kinda Dt7 Spoiler_ 



Having not one, but _both _of your favorite characters suddenly killed in a seemingly pointless manner tends to do that to you. 




I ended up returning it to the library; I figure I'll buy it when it comes out in paperback (I have the other six in paperback format) and finish it then. At any rate, disappointing end or not, it _is _a fantastic series. Definitely a worthwhile read. Glad to see at least one other person on this forum is a fan (long days and pleasant nights!).


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Sep 9, 2005)

I am new to the DT series, but I am already a huge fan. I'm one the third book right now. Very addictive series.


----------



## Yak (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, I'm in the mid of book 2 but I'm already addicted to Roland and his adventures. I'm curious how it all will turn out. King is awesome anyway but this is indeed his masterpiece, imo.


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 26, 2005)

Well met, NeohpyteNihilist, Spectrum, Cock fangirl, Yakkun.

This is the first time I've ever met Tower Junkies outside of a Stephen King forum. I finished reading DT 7 not long after it came out.

I suspect I know what part you're talking about, Spectrum. Nothing in this series ends the way you expect it to. But that's half with fun with Stephen King.

My fav was probably The Wastelands. Then again, I read it during my full-time insomniac days, and can kinda relate to a certain character's experiences.

How many other of SK's books have you guys read that relate to the Tower?


----------



## Rockreaper (Oct 30, 2005)

I've read up to seven and am still trying to get the seventh. But i have to say, that is the best damn series of books i have ever read. If you started a club, i would join.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Oct 30, 2005)

^I think I will start a club.  

The only other SK book I've read is the Shining.


----------



## Spunkey (Oct 30, 2005)

If you make one I'll join it for sure.  It's weird I'm new to these forums, and when I saw the bookstore section I was thinking to myself I gotta make a thread about the DT series, and it's the first post when I come in, must be ka.

*Spoiler*: _only read if you finished the 7th book_ 



Was kinda disappointed reading the ending, wish I had just stuck to reading the book and not the ending he added so hardcore fans wouldnt assasinate him, it was too cliché, he couldnt have come up with something better


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 31, 2005)

Some suggestions:

Gunslinger FC
Tower Junkies FC
Breakers FC
maybe an "All Things Serve the Beam" FC?

Just a thought. I've got some archives of DT art that might be handy for a banner.


----------



## Einlanzer (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm about 1/5 through the last book but haven't had the will to finish it. I think it is because I dont want the series to end. I have loved the Dark Tower Series since I read the first book and it still remains one of, if not the best series I have read.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 1, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _only read if you finished the 7th book_ 



Was kinda disappointed reading the ending, wish I had just stuck to reading the book and not the ending he added so hardcore fans wouldnt assasinate him, it was too clich?, he couldnt have come up with something better


[/QUOTE]

Apparently you've never read Black House. 


*Spoiler*: _DT Trivia_ 



Black House has THREE different endings.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 11, 2005)

Well this made my day:


			
				Article said:
			
		

> STEPHEN KING BREAKS NEW GROUND AT MARVEL WITH ORIGINAL COMIC SERIES BASED ON HIS EPIC THE DARK TOWER
> 
> New Comic Series Exploring the Origin of the Notorious Gunslinger Character Marks First Time Stephen King Has Produced Original Content for the Comic Book Format.
> Marvel Comics to Launch First Issue in April 2006.
> ...


I'll be starting the fanclub as soon as I finish making the banner, which should be tonight or tommarrow.


----------



## DyersEve (Nov 12, 2005)

Words cannot express how much I love this series.

Walter o' Dim = 

BAD 


ASS

!!!!!!


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 12, 2005)

NeophyteNihilist said:
			
		

> Well this made my day:



Yeah, I just wish King had gone with Vertigo.

Has anyone else read any of SK's other book that relate to the Tower?


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 14, 2005)

The FC is up and running.  Its called the "Dark Tower Fan Ka-tet."


----------



## General Shino (Nov 14, 2005)

I just finished Black House...


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll have to take a look.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 19, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone else here read *The Little Sisters of Eluria*?

It's a DT short story King wrote for the "Legends" series of sci-fi/fantasy novellas, a tale about Roland's time in the desert.


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Nov 20, 2005)

^Nope, never read that one, although I've heard of it.  Have you?


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah, it's also got a Wheel of Time short I haven't read yet. (I wanted to read as much of that series as had been published by that point first.)

Stephen King's written a lot of books that related to the Dark Tower (technically, all of them do), a number of which either make references to things from DT or vice-versa:

DIRECT REFERENCES:
The Stand
The Talisman
Black House
Insomnia
'Salem's Lot
Hearts In Atlantis
IT
Rose Madder
(short stories)
The Little Sisters of Eluria
Everything's Eventual

INDIRECT/POSSIBLE:
Desperation/Regulators
From a Buick 8
The Shining
(short stories)
1408
Mrs Todd's Shortcut

There are some others. I'll update the list when I remember them.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 11, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> There is alredy a thread, it would be a good idea to revive instead of starting a new one.



Done and done. Check this out, tiGer.


----------



## Randir (Feb 11, 2008)

My God, the last posting before the bump was in 2005- talk about thread necromancy. However, I shall be more than willing to accept it, for the Dark Tower series is easily the most fascinating book cycle I've ever had the pleasure to read. Not to mention the series' outstanding suitability for 'quote material', the thrilling plot and the vivid characters- I love them all. With the consequence that (here be spoilers for book seven)
*Spoiler*: __ 



hardly anything ever stirred me so profoundly as the character deaths in the series' finale, particularly Jake's.



If I remember correctly, I got "The Drawing of the Three" as a Christmas present a few years ago. Of course, starting with the second book of a heptalogy is somewhat unusual, but you know the thing with presents. Either way, I started reading it, and upon finishing, it was set in stone that I wanted to read the entire series, come hell or high water.

Luckily, the series was already finished at that time, and I could merrily proceed to buy and read- no, _devour_- "The Gunslinger" through "The Dark Tower".

King himself supposedly said about the series, "Roland's story is my Jupiter."
Boy, is he ever right.

P.S.: If there are still doubts about my DT-affinity, you might want to have a look at my avatar.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 12, 2008)

I just recently purchased the drawing of three, I'm keeping an open mind to the series although I found the gunslinger was not all that great. I have heard it's far from the high point of the series, and since it is such an epic idea I thought I keep on going.


----------



## Randir (Feb 12, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> I just recently purchased the drawing of three, I'm keeping an open mind to the series although I found the gunslinger was not all that great. I have heard it's far from the high point of the series, and since it is such an epic idea I thought I keep on going.



Well, while "The Gunslinger" is a fairly entertaining book, it's not exactly packed with strong scenes, except for

*Spoiler*: __ 



the annihilation of Tull and the _palaver_ at the end.



In my humble opinion, there's a significant rise of quality starting with "The Drawing of the Three" (which by the way happens to be my favourite book of the series.)
"The Waste Land" is pretty strong as well, and "Wizard and Glass" is considered the absolute high point by the majority of fans. "Wolves of the Calla" is a double-edged sword: Some deem it to be the low point of the heptalogy, some (although fewer than the first group) say it's the best book of the series. Personally, I wouldn't go so far as to agree with either one of those extreme positions, but I certainly enjoyed "Wolves..." a lot.
"Song of Susannah" and "The Dark Tower", which are so closely connected that they're practically just one book anyway, constitute a very worthy finale for the series from my point of view.

Oh, and on a random side note, I'd like to mention that "The man in black fled across the desert, and the gunslinger followed" is the single most awesome first sentence of a (series of) book(s) ever.


----------



## seventyGTO (Feb 12, 2008)

You forgot to mention that both Cujo and Pet Semetary are set in the same universe as 'Salems Lot and therefore in the same universe as the Tower. Also I beleive the Regulators is a relatively established direct link.

Don't forget The Mist.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mist + Critters = stuff that lives in todash. It also bears a striking resemblance to the thinny described by Roland during his main flashback.


----------



## seventyGTO (Feb 12, 2008)

neko-sennin said:


> DIRECT REFERENCES:
> The Stand
> The Talisman
> Black House
> ...


----------



## seventyGTO (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh, and some people think The Long Walk is related.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The shadow at the end is suppossed to be Walter




So it could go in indirect/possible

And I look like an idiot for responding three times to a poster who abandoned his thread over two years ago. Great first impression.


----------



## tgre (Feb 12, 2008)

My library doesn't have "The Gunslinger" but has every other book in the series 

FUCKING LIBRARY


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 13, 2008)

Strange, I found the fourth (Wizard and Glass) by far the worst. The Drawing was what really sunk its hooks into me. It is fantastic how King has interweaved so much of his other work into this one.


----------



## Randir (Feb 13, 2008)

Oro-chan said:


> Strange, I found the fourth (Wizard and Glass) by far the worst. The Drawing was what really sunk its hooks into me. It is fantastic how King has interweaved so much of his other work into this one.



Same here. I've never been particularly wild about "Wizard and Glass", except for

*Spoiler*: __ 



the opening part with the showdown Eddie vs. Blaine. Also- shame on me- I've never been able to bring myself to like Susan's character. However, "Wizard and Glass" earns some definite bonus points for the noteworthy presence of Cuthbert Allgood. You just have to love this guy.



As for "The Drawing of the Three"... I'll admit that I might be biased towards the positive side there, seeing how it was the first book I've read of the series, but I think the introduction of the characters has been done exceptionally well even by King's generally high standards. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Heck, even Jack Mort, whatever you want to think about his rather strange ideas of enjoying himself, is a thoroughly interesting character.
And of course, you just have to love Detta Walker's charming personality.


----------



## Randir (Feb 14, 2008)

Witcher said:


> [...]
> I loved _The Gunslinger_. I know it kind of stinks from an objective point of view though. We never really get the sense that any of the people shambling and twitching through the pages are really human, due in large part to the weird, somewhat disjointed dialogue that plagues the book. Their unreality is only emphasized by the bizarre way events simply happen, e.g.,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well, "The Gunslinger" is an extremely direct plunge into what basically is Roland’s life story, so we’re lacking quite a lot of vital information at this point. Ideally this notion of “unfinishedness” sparks the reader’s interest and has an effect on them similar to the effect it’s obviously had on you. Personally, I can’t really relate to that, since I started my DT reading with “The Drawing…”- in other words, I already had a pretty good idea of Roland’s character- well, as good as you can possibly understand Roland’s character at all, that is- by the time I got around to read “The Gunslinger”. So perhaps that bereaved me of some of this initial fascination. It’s still a solid book, of course, it just isn’t my favourite of the series.

As for the ending:

*Spoiler*: __ 



First of all, the scene where Roland calls out all those in whose names he’s coming is extremely strong. His subsequent climbing the tower with the various rooms depicting the stages of his life is a masterpiece of build-up of tension, ‘nuff said. Well, and then there are, of course, the famous final scenes…
Many fans seem to dislike the ending. In fact, I’ve always had the impression that what Roland finds at the top of the tower has sparked the most controversy among readers altogether, perhaps with the sole exception of Walter’s (or whichever alias of him you prefer) demise at the hands of Mordred, which practically every  fan deems unworthy. 
Personally, I think King might be right when he said he felt that it was not just the “right ending, it was the _only_ ending".  [Since I unfortunately only have the German version, this citation is of course not a direct quotation, but I guess you know what I'm talking about.]
The continuous cycle of Roland’s quest (remember that Ka is a wheel) and yet the preservation of hope for change or even salvation by the reappearance of the Horn of Eld is an outcome that leaves a lot of room for pondering the matter further, for interpretations and- sometimes regrettably, I must say- also for more philosophical implications than you can shake a stick at.
It’s not a closed, a definitive ending (neither was “Eddie and Jake in New York”, for that matter), but since when has King ever been notorious for closed endings, anyway? Also, I like the subtext coming across via the fact that a cycle featuring King himself as a character (as _kas-ka-gan_, no less) doesn’t have a definite ending.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 14, 2008)

Randir said:


> Same here. I've never been particularly wild about "Wizard and Glass", except for
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




That was fantastic, but the standout scene for me was Roland and company chasing the band of men and shooting them down from the back without them even realising it. The tension build-up was great. You keep thinking 'they'll turn around any minute now and see their comrades gone' but they just keep getting killed.






Randir said:


> As for "The Drawing of the Three"... I'll admit that I might be biased towards the positive side there, seeing how it was the first book I've read of the series, but I think the introduction of the characters has been done exceptionally well even by King's generally high standards.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The introduction of the characters was indeed well-done, but there was no resolution of Jake falling into the pit.  Not until Wastelands, anyway. The two new characters (Eddie and Detta/Odetta) were fantastically vibrant. Book 2 really was the highpoint for me.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 14, 2008)

I found The Gunslinger was, well, unengaging. The way the context was described was utterly fantastic, up there (possibly) with LotR. Otherwise, however I struggle to find anything I really like about the book except:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The resurrection and the trap impressed me. I really liked dialogue at the end as well. I also quite liked the flashbacks to Rolands past.




I think Witcher's point is a gd one:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The way it was emphasised Jake and Roland bonded just so he would have to cross a hurdle had potential and the fact that Roland knows this is the trap is what makes it the tragedy should have been brilliant. But it wasn't, 'cause frankly I cared nothing either of the characters. By the time the 'choice' did come I was struggling to force myself to finish the book. The characters were unengaging, the story was random and rambling, alot of the symbolism was too overstated and fairly cliche. At times it feels like he's trying to write a screenplay, which doesn't really have the desired effect in book form.




^That's the reason I'm not a big fan of the gunslinger. As i said though, I'm trying to keep an open mind.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 4, 2009)

Bumping this thread, having just finished _The Drawing of Three_.

I can say I'm a fan now, after the disappointment of _The Gunslinger_. Is it jus' me or does anyone else get vibes off of Roland that are distinctly similar to that of The Doctor (Doctor Who)?


----------



## demonoid28 (Mar 4, 2009)

i received the gunslinger one as a gift and read it, and found it interesting, but never got into another one. i'm kinda left like what?? about the tower, can someone pm or spoiler tag me what the tower was suppose to represent or what it is?


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 4, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Bumping this thread, having just finished _The Drawing of Three_.
> 
> I can say I'm a fan now, after the disappointment of _The Gunslinger_. Is it jus' me or does anyone else get vibes off of Roland that are distinctly similar to that of The Doctor (Doctor Who)?



Weird. I guess the only "vibes" I got from Roland in DT1 was sense of hollow-ness, of a man who misplaced his soul and ended up a killing machine. In a lot of ways, DT2 and 3 are very much about Roland reclaiming his humanity. Just wait for _The Wastelands_, for there are other worlds than these. While I stalled out during the "Lady of Shadows" stuff first time I read DT2, I plowed headlong through 3, even pissing off my professors in college reading it in the middle of class.  Of all the books in the series, I've read that one several times over the years.

BTW, when anyone else reads _The Gunslinger_, do they get the America song "Horse With No Name" stuck in their head, or is it just me?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Bumping this thread, having just finished _The Drawing of Three_.
> 
> I can say I'm a fan now, after the disappointment of _The Gunslinger_. Is it jus' me or does anyone else get vibes off of Roland that are distinctly similar to that of The Doctor (Doctor Who)?



It's just you.

Unless you think The Doctor is the type of person to drop a small boydown a chasm (then again, he did do things like threaten to destroya Dalek armada with a weapon that would destroy the Earth- but still, he did'nt do it, and in that case the Daleks would have killed everyone anyway).

I guess you mean the whole "wandering loner" thing, but The Doctor is a much more optimistic chap, and unlike Roland he is'nt really searching for anything in particular, he just travel because he likes travelling. He has much higher moral standards. He might have become a bit more like Roland in the new series (since now both are survivors of a destructive war that took their homes)- but, aside from that, I must say I never thought of them as the same type of person. The "classic" Doctor was even less like him.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 4, 2009)

Obviously when it comes to their characters there is a big gap-I meant that there is a enigmatic charisma that goes with both, partly tied in with the wanderer thing. Both characters seem to wrap trouble around themselves and others by their presence (although they tend to come out of it rather differently).

That said, it's been a long time since I've seen any of the classics so my knowledge of them is pretty much fog. And the fact I've only read the first two books in the _DT_ series probably affects that too.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Obviously when it comes to their characters there is a big gap-I meant that there is a enigmatic charisma that goes with both, partly tied in with the wanderer thing. *Both characters seem to wrap trouble around themselves and others by their presence (although they tend to come out of it rather differently).*
> 
> That said, it's been a long time since I've seen any of the classics so my knowledge of them is pretty much fog. And the fact I've only read the first two books in the _DT_ series probably affects that too.



Well, as far as The Doctor goes, it's more like there's trouble wherever he goes. It's not really anything to do with his nature it just happens that trouble is waiting for him (I've always thought the TARDIS was intentionally bringing him to places he was needed). It's not his presence that brings trouble- trouble brings his presence.

Of course, I guess you could say the same about Roland, since his Gunslinger code demands he gives help wherever it is needed (whether it is wanted or not). Still, Roland is more of a man on a mission. And he's overall much more cynical and selfish at times, plus less inviting. 

I dunno. I guess I would have just never thought to compare the two until you mentioned them.


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 5, 2009)

Well yeah-the Doctor is taken to trouble rather than causing it with his presence, but there is a mystique that is built around him within this idea. I guess the best way I can phrase it is that they interact with the story in the same way. When it comes to personalities, motivation, etc. there is a quite obvious difference between them.

It is definitely an obscure connection to make, and probably one that comes more from my own interpretations of the characters than anything. Weirdly it was one of the first things that occurred to me.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Mar 6, 2009)

NeophyteNihilist said:


> Is there anyone else here who is reading or has read this series?  I was thinking about making a fanclub, but I doubt they're are enough fans of it on this forum.
> 
> If you haven't read it, I highly suggest you do.  The series is excellently written, brimming with origionality, and rather addicting.



i started reading the first book. but then sorta got mad kuz i kept getting confused at things so i put it aside..il start it up again once i finish my current books.


----------



## Slice (Mar 6, 2009)

demonoid28 said:


> i received the gunslinger one as a gift and read it, and found it interesting, but never got into another one. i'm kinda left like what?? about the tower, can someone pm or spoiler tag me what the tower was suppose to represent or what it is?



I read every one of these books and i loved them except for two things, after Wizard and Glass you had to wait for years for a lifesign of the series and then all three remaining books came too rushed.

The second thing is a particular scene in Song of Susannah -> Stephen King  (if you read it you know what i mean)




So Demonoid28 i spoilertagged the last bits of the plot for you. Anyone be warned contained in here are 4 spoilertags - each one of them gives away more, including the ending, DO NOT READ if you plan on reading the book for yourself, it will ruin it for you.


*Spoiler*: _I mean it DO NOT READ unless you know the ending or do not want to read the book_ 





You really want to know about the Tower? Ok here we go:

The Tower serves two purposes.


*Spoiler*: __ 





The first one is as a prison for the crimson king, the one responsible for the gunslingers world destruction. A person (beeing?) that has the technology and means to destroy any world he travels to.

The second one is that the tower is a central point connecting all different worlds and realitys (thats why the crimson king tried to get control over it).
It stands in Midland (thats the german name - dont know if its called that way in the american version)  and on every floor is a door leading to another reality (represented on the other side by a small but beautiful object (in our main story world it is a Rose).





The last act:


*Spoiler*: __ 



They find out that the crimson king was fooled and walked into the wrong door, he since then is trapped inside the tower but cannot leave this one room (he's so close to his goal but can not reach it).

Upon defeating the king (with some help of a little boy coming directly out of another S. King story (sorry dont remember its name) Roland enters the tower. To change realiy and bring his world back to life.





The ending:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roland walks through floor after floor venturing higher upwards the tower, finding paintings and statues picturing his own life (every tiny little bit of his journey is preserved there).

In the highest floor of the tower (since it is the reality the tower itself is standing in) he finds one last door. And walks through it




The epilogue (biggest spoiler of them all):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roland walks through the last door, the world turns white and when he opens his eyes again he is standing in a huge desert. He has lost all of his memories about his yearlong journey.

The book closes with the sentence. "The man in black fled through the desert, and the gunslinger followed him." The exact same sentence the first book started with leaving the reader with the sure knowledge that there is no chance of changing ones fate so easy, he is bound to venture to the tower forever.

-> But there is one small hint of fate, he now carries the horn of one of his friends that he picked up after he fell in battle (in the original first book he left it on the battlefield) - so maybe there can be changes. But you never know how often he did this journey or how often he will have to take it again.








EDIT: Hey i just saw this thread in whole is nearly 4 years old


----------



## Corlock (Mar 12, 2009)

"Don't ask me silly questions, I won't play silly games."

I had the hardest time getting through _Wizard and Glass_, took me forever.  I think perhaps it was because I liked Susan and I didn't, that we spent too much time focused on her, and that I knew what was going to happen to her in the end.  Made me not really want to find out, but I sort of had to find out.  If that makes any sense to anyone.


----------



## Alchemist256 (Mar 12, 2009)

I haven't read it but received many recommendations...
I would borrow it as soon as I can.


----------



## krome (Mar 22, 2009)

I love the DT series


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 18, 2009)

I love The Dark Tower. The gunslinger, the man in black, the setting... I read the original unrevised book and it had this mystique to it. But I don't miss Walter singing Hey Jude, from the revised edition.



neko-sennin said:


> DIRECT REFERENCES:
> The Stand
> The Talisman
> Black House
> ...



Of the referenced books, Hearts In Atlantis should be read regardless of any DT connection, it's wonderful. Same with Bag of Bones.


----------



## Baks (Apr 22, 2009)

I too love the DT series, even though Song of Susannah kinda sucked ane I was disappointed by the ending in the seventh book.

It was bit of a copout imo, plus King way too many unresolved plot threads left hanging or unanswered from the previous books imo.  Especially more bits about Roland's past - you know the stuff that happens to him after Wizard and Glass.

Like the fall of Gilead and more of Jericho Hill and way Roland goes after Walter in the first place.  It annoys me that King left all these major points basically unaswered.

Anywayz Wizard and Glass is my fave book in the series, with the Gunslinger my second fave.


----------



## Pan-on (Apr 23, 2009)

I read the first book, I didnt find it very interesting or particularly good, I had a conversation with someone about this the other day actually, he said the same thing.

That said "On writing" was a brilliant book and I want to read other King work, apparently Carrie and some of his other work is a lot better.


----------



## Chee (Apr 23, 2009)

Charcan said:


> I love The Dark Tower. The gunslinger, the man in black, the setting... I read the original unrevised book and it had this mystique to it. But I don't miss Walter singing Hey Jude, from the revised edition.
> 
> 
> 
> Of the referenced books, Hearts In Atlantis should be read regardless of any DT connection, it's wonderful. Same with Bag of Bones.



I hated Hearts in Atlantis.


----------



## raxor (Dec 10, 2009)

A small game connected to The Dark Tower has been released



It's not what I expected, but the drawings are very good. Give it a shot!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 11, 2009)

Read the first book, was hooked from the first lines, "The man in black fled across the desert and the gunslinger followed."

So far I've made it to book 5 but I heard some bad things about the rest of the series so I've been hesitant to continue since I hate being let down when I have such high expectations for a series. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome series.  BTW has anyone heard anything about plans to adapt it into a miniseries?  It's probably not big enough to be a blockbuster epic like LOTR or HP, but it would make for some awesome TV if done right.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 13, 2009)

The Logistician Wannabe said:


> Awesome series.  BTW has anyone heard anything about plans to adapt it into a miniseries?  It's probably not big enough to be a blockbuster epic like LOTR or HP, but it would make for some awesome TV if done right.



JJ Abrams and Damon Lindeloff, the co-creators of Lost, optioned the film rights for the series. It would make a great HBO series imo, kind of like in the vain of Carnivale.


----------



## raxor (Dec 13, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Read the first book, was hooked from the first lines, "The man in black fled across the desert and the gunslinger followed."
> 
> So far I've made it to book 5 but I heard some bad things about the rest of the series so I've been hesitant to continue since I hate being let down when I have such high expectations for a series. We'll see how it goes.



They are awesome!

Do read them!


----------



## Bart (Dec 13, 2009)

The Wind Through the Keyhole is to be released next year or so, taking place between Wizard and Glass and Wolves of the Calla.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

So I started reading The Dark Tower.  /threadrezopener


The first book is kind of strange to me. I don't completely get what's going on in some parts, it feels like I'm missing a dictionary that never existed, but it's a good read despite that. I got Book I - III for 4 bucks, which is why I'm reading them. If I like them I will continue on.

I'm almost at the end and I still don't know much more about the world than when I started.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep, you read the same book as the rest of us.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 25, 2011)

Everything will pick up when you get to book II.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

In his foreword he says the book really gets its voice in book III. I guess things really hit stride around then? 

I guess I should read more, I barely broke a chapter since my last post. I am right about to get into the Slow Mutants and might finish that tonight. Perhaps I'll be done with book I by Thursday.


----------



## jux (Feb 1, 2011)

-subscribes-

The Dark Tower Series was such a refreshing read. I had actually been on a fantasy fiction break previous to it because I was getting so sick of reading high fantasy series' that basically were basically carbon copies of Lord of the Rings. I think Dark Tower really shines in the respects that it has a really unique atmosphere and setting to it. It didn't conform to 'elves n' swords'. Adding to this was Stephan King's brutal and bleak writing style which just suited the characters and plot perfectly. 

I could wank some moar, but character limit prevents this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

But you're really far under the character limit. 

I'm about halfway through the second book now (a little more than half, actually). Liking this one much, much more than the first, though the first was necessary and good. Just not as good.

What I enjoy about Stephen King is that he can really get a character across with unrestrained realism. If the character is racist he doesn't hold back on slurs. He really gets into it. Though I find some of descriptive passages drone on a bit too long, I don't mind it too much.


----------



## jux (Feb 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But you're really far under the character limit.


 alright fine i'm just a lazy bitch  


> I'm about halfway through the second book now (a little more than half, actually). Liking this one much, much more than the first, though the first was necessary and good. Just not as good.
> 
> What I enjoy about Stephen King is that he can really get a character across with unrestrained realism. If the character is racist he doesn't hold back on slurs. He really gets into it. Though I find some of descriptive passages drone on a bit too long, I don't mind it too much.



The first book is actually my favourite, even though the books that follow are far more exhilarating and interesting, I just like how compact and direct the first book was. It packed a punch for me.

That's where Stephen King really succeeds: writing authentic characters, you get a really good feel of what they're like/what they've experienced. 
I think minor points for The Dark Tower is how it drags a little into a lull towards the middle (Wolves of Calla, when you get up to it). The ending is wow though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

It's good to go into the first book knowing that it's part of a series, I suppose. If I had gotten it without knowing that I'd be pissed and very confused. 

But now that I've started reading I can't stop until the end, no matter how bad a certain book is purported to be (Wizard in the Glass) or how much it may drag, or even if the ending is disappointing in some aspects. I gotta know.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 2, 2011)

jux said:


> I think minor points for The Dark Tower is how it drags a little into a lull towards the middle (Wolves of Calla, when you get up to it). *The ending is wow though.*



Wow.

I can't believe you actually said that.



CrazyMoronX said:


> But now that I've started reading I can't stop until the end, no matter how bad a certain book is purported to be (Wizard in the Glass) or how much it may drag, or even if the ending is disappointing in some aspects. I gotta know.



It's strange. I like _Wizard and Glass_. Its the first time the story actually begins to be explained.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I'll wait until I read it to pass any judgement. I couldn't find that or any of the other books at good will though. I'll have to either steal them from the library or buy them off the Internet. And I don't trust the Internet.


----------



## jux (Feb 3, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Wow.
> 
> I can't believe you actually said that.



 Wow as in it was either: "Wow!" or "Wow..." or "Wow?"
/making sense


*Spoiler*: _Not really spoilers..._ 



I know heaps of people thought the ending was lackluster and a massive cop out, but regardless I still liked it...maybe because I'm a tard for the series and forced myself to, but it was still a decent enough read.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2011)

"Wow" as in, I don't agree.

It wasn't _bad,_ and I'd already read about the anticlimatic stuff so I was braced for; but still, itg was kind of annoying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm afraid to read it now.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 3, 2011)

The wizard and glass was probably my favorite one of the series. Get to learn about roland and his friends when they were younger, lots of other great characters from that book as well.

The last book was kind of anti-climactic I agree, couple parts of it are down right annoying. Still really glad I read the entire series though.


----------



## Naruko (Feb 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm afraid to read it now.



If you enjoy King and especially if you started the series, read the whole thing. If you have read none of it but still enjoy King, check it out - it has some of his most memorable characters, regardless of any ups and downs people experience with it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2011)

Well I'm a little over halfway through The Drawing of the Three right now. I even brought it into work today to read. 

I don't really care for Odetta/Detta's story so far. It's not that engaging. Eddie Dean is way cooler.


----------



## Mojo (Feb 4, 2011)

I read these books many years ago.  makes me want to re-read them again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2011)

I guess that crazy, cripple ^ (use bro) is growing on me now. I can say that because the book said I could.


----------



## jux (Feb 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess that crazy, cripple ^ (use bro) is growing on me now. I can say that because the book said I could.



I found this comment really endearing for some reason


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2011)

Can I get a detailed post on how the comics differ from the books, because the comics are pure distilled


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

I just finished book 2. It was  x 2.

I don't know about the comics, but if they are anywhere near as  I can only imagine you would be pleased.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 7, 2011)

I sometimes wish that King had never finished the series... Wizard and Glass was where it all peaked. after that...

i suffered many woefilled dissapointments 

Don't get me wrong, they were still good, but the magic... it had faded


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

You're unhyping me.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're unhyping me.



part of that may be the huge and i mean _ epically _ huge wait i had between books four and five 

that may not be such a problem for a modern reader. Still, what goes for one man goes for all. I had the privelage of reading the original book one when it came out, which was somewhat different to the rework which happened between 4 and 5, so i was steeped in the original direction. You won't get that so don't let me unhype you, we can discuss it at the end


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Well I am having trouble finding the books IV - VII at a reasonable price and I'm too cheap to buy them online. I might be in trouble after Book III.


----------



## Slice (Feb 7, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> Can I get a detailed post on how the comics differ from the books, because the comics are pure distilled



The comics i know are not an adaption of the novels they show sidestorys that are only talked about in the main series.

And CMX before you read book 7 (The Tower) you should also read "Insomnia". It helps.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 7, 2011)

Slice said:


> The comics i know are not an adaption of the novels they show sidestorys that are only talked about in the main series.
> 
> And CMX before you read book 7 (The Tower) you should also read "Insomnia". It helps.



actually i'd say _ do not _ read Insomnia until afterwards. I cried tears of rage and pain at how SK handled it, and as Insomnia is possibly my favourite SK book it made me sad


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 7, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> part of that may be the huge and i mean _ epically _ huge wait i had between books four and five
> 
> that may not be such a problem for a modern reader. Still, what goes for one man goes for all. I had the privelage of reading the original book one when it came out, which was somewhat different to the rework which happened between 4 and 5, so i was steeped in the original direction. You won't get that so don't let me unhype you, we can discuss it at the end



.....

How old are you?


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 7, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> .....
> 
> How old are you?



too old to be on a Naruto forum probably


----------



## Slice (Feb 7, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> actually i'd say _ do not _ read Insomnia until afterwards. I cried tears of rage and pain at how SK handled it, and as Insomnia is possibly my favourite SK book it made me sad



I did not read Insomnia beforehand and had some "serious WTF is this shit" moments.

Also the wait from book 3 to the release of 4 was way worse 



LifeMaker said:


> too old to be on a Naruto forum probably



The first one came out in the year i was born. Yes you _are_ too old


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 7, 2011)

I suppose so, but without getting into spoilers i did not like the way it was handled 

In any case we can all agree Insomnia is a great book. Black House is also worth a read in a peripheral way


----------



## Slice (Feb 7, 2011)

Insomnia as a standalone is one of his best.

Some of the later connections to his other books felt a bit too forced.

Things i did not like in the last 3 books were:

SPOILERS THAT SHOULD NOT BE CLICKED IF YOU HAVE NOT FINISHED THE SERIES


*Spoiler*: __ 



*SERIOUSLY I MEAN IT*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Go back it will ruin the fun - LAST WARNING here be the story reveals
*Spoiler*: __ 



- Randall Flagg went out like a bitch

- King reliving his accident by going all meta on the story

- Patrick Danville out of fucking nowhere (over 5000 pages of novel and it ends with a Deus Ex Machina -.-)

- Wolves of the Calla throwing harry potter balls and beeing dressed like Dr Doom.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

What is Insomnia about, anyway? I saw the movie, but I wasn't really picking up any kind of Stephen King vibe from it, granted it has been a long time since I saw that and maybe I'm forgetting the plot.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What is Insomnia about, anyway? I saw the movie, but I wasn't really picking up any kind of Stephen King vibe from it, granted it has been a long time since I saw that and maybe I'm forgetting the plot.



If you mean the Williams/ Pacino one (or the original from...Norway, I think?), that is totally different and not an adaptation. Nothing to do with this.

The book is about is about an old guy who can't sleep and then starts seeing strange things, while an evil entity called the Crimson King- the villain of _The Dark Tower-_ manipulates a maniac into performing a terrorist act.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, wow, yeah I guess I saw that one you were talking about. It had nothing to do with that. 

I guess I better read it, it sounds pretty nice.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2011)

> I don't know about the comics, but if they are anywhere near as  I can only imagine you would be pleased.


Like I said the comics are pure 



> The comics i know are not an adaption of the novels they show sidestorys that are only talked about in the main series.


Well they show how Roland got his guns, met the Crimson King, etc.  Also shows the fall of Gilead and the battle of Jericho Hill

)


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> Well they show how Roland got his guns, met the Crimson King, etc.  Also shows the fall of Gilead and the battle of Jericho Hill
> 
> )



Exactly, all those things are not in detail in the novels.

They are a great addition to the series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

So I started reading Book III last night.

A 70-foot-tall bear? What the shit?!


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I started reading Book III last night.
> 
> A 70-foot-tall bear? What the shit?!



It's actually a reference to the fantasy novel _Shardik_ by Richard Adams, so Stephen King was probably trying to say something profound and meaningful. 

Probably.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 8, 2011)

I got mid way through the 4th book and really had a hard time motivating myself to continue.  I just found the story of Roland's youth so uninteresting, which says a lot for me personally since I'm usually very big on back story.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, I enjoyed it. 

Maybe I enjoyed it more in retrospect, since if I had a problem with it it was that it seemed to stall the main story (though after three books, that story seemed to be moving at a snails pace anyway, which did'nt help). Now that I've read the main story, I can appreciate it more. Especially since the last three books are, in my opinion, inferior to the first four, something I blame on King's writing style.

I still generally thought it was a good book though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 8, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Well, I enjoyed it.
> 
> Maybe I enjoyed it more in retrospect, since if I had a problem with it it was that it seemed to stall the main story. Now that I've read the main story, I can appreciate it more. Especially since the last three books are, in my opinion, inferior to the first four, something I blame on King's writing style.
> 
> I still generally thought it was a good book though.



May just be my personal taste but I would have rather the series been 6 books then spend an entire book saying "hey when Roland was a teenager he just wanted to slack off and have sex all day...isn't that amazing!?!?".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

That sounds amazing! I can't wait for book IV now.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 9, 2011)

Thinking about reading this, how is it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2011)

Really good. First book is a little confusing, but it's good as well. Second book is my favorite so far, but I'm not even 1/10th the way done with book III.


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 10, 2011)

Alright I'll check it out. What's the general atmosphere/genre and writing style? Just curious.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2011)

> I got mid way through the 4th book and really had a hard time motivating myself to continue. I just found the story of Roland's youth so uninteresting, which says a lot for me personally since I'm usually very big on back story.



Been there myself. Its too long and King really does go in to too much detail. I would preffered it either shorter or adding a more substantial back story including the event leading to the destruction of Gilead.

The third one will remain my favourite, its just hand down epic and unlike the others he doesn't weigh it down with too much detail.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Alright I'll check it out. What's the general atmosphere/genre and writing style? Just curious.


 Well, so far the main setting is an old husk of a world that is basically post-apocalypse. It goes back and forth between that and New York in the second book, but the first one is all in that world.

As for a genre, I don't know what you might label it, but it has fantasy elements, sci-fi elements, badass gunslinger elements, etc. Hard to just stamp it into one for me.

Writing style is crazy-detailed and wordy as fuck.


----------



## Regner (Feb 10, 2011)

*Great Series*

This is my favorite series of all time, Stephen King does an amazing job of fully embracing the epic fantasy genre and tying it into his universe.  I read this almost 5 years ago in a span of 4 months (books 1-7). My favorite was the drawing of the three but I-IV are all amazing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It took me years to come to grips with the ending.  Hitting the reset button seemed like a bit of a copout. I finally decided it was a fitting one, that only Stephen King's dark mind could concoct. I did hear him say in later commentary that he thinks of the series as a rough draft and the finished product will come to him at a later, less rushed time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

You should give me your books.


----------



## Regner (Feb 10, 2011)

The last 3 books were a graduation gift, so you can't have those.

But before that I just went to half price book store, very affordable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

No fair, you ain't readin' 'em no more. 

I can't find the rest of the books. I found iv, v, and vii on Craig's List but the guy refused to sell them to me. Like, fuck you pal, don't list them if you aren't going to sell them. I hope someone went to buy them from him and turned out to be a serial killer and raped him to DEATH.


----------



## Regner (Feb 10, 2011)

*Half Price Books??*

Did you ever check Half Price Bookstore?  That chain is usually really good when it comes to carrying any of Stephen King's novels.


----------



## Slice (Feb 10, 2011)

Ech? said:


> Alright I'll check it out. What's the general atmosphere/genre and writing style? Just curious.



Its a fantasy world that draws inspiration from nearly all other King books (without the horror). You dont have to read any other King books though (except Insomnia) but it sure helps and gives you a lot of "hey i know this" moments.

Basically you have a Gunslinger that runs around with two ancient colts and encounters sentient machines, dimension travellers and stuff like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

Regner said:


> Did you ever check Half Price Bookstore? That chain is usually really good when it comes to carrying any of Stephen King's novels.


Never heard of it. I have never seen one, either, so I'm assuming that if they exist in Colorado they are hidden very well and probably in Longmont. 



Slice said:


> Its a fantasy world that draws inspiration from nearly all other King books (without the horror). You dont have to read any other King books though (except Insomnia) but it sure helps and gives you a lot of "hey i know this" moments.
> 
> Basically you have a Gunslinger that runs around with two ancient colts and encounters sentient machines, dimension travellers and stuff like that.


 I wonder.  I've recognized only the reference to Flagg from The Stand so far. Am I missing anything?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder.  I've recognized only the reference to Flagg from The Stand so far. Am I missing anything?



Flagg was also in "The eyes of the dragon" and I think he appears in other books as well but I can't remember....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

That's totally not what I meant.


----------



## Slice (Feb 10, 2011)

Well in the first one there arent any apart from Flagg, the second one maybe has a few minor ones.

When you get past the halfway mark of the third it gets more obvious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

Like Pennywise from IT popping out and asking if Roland wants a balloon?


----------



## Slice (Feb 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Like Pennywise from IT popping out and asking if Roland wants a balloon?



Yes 

10char


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

Gonna have to read nonstop when I get home.


If you're lyin' to me...


----------



## Slice (Feb 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gonna have to read nonstop when I get home.
> 
> 
> If you're lyin' to me...



Ok, ok.

he is not appearing and asking if someone wants a balloon.

But there is a "IT" reference in the 6th or 7th book.


Also from my mind i remember further references to:

The stand
The eyes of the Dragon
The mist
Salems Lot
Hearts in Atlantis
The Black House
The Talisman
Rose Madder


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

I probalby don't know enough about most of those to catch the references unless they are really obvious.


----------



## Slice (Feb 10, 2011)

"The Stand / Eyes of the Dragon" because of Flagg, "Salems Lot" and "Insomnia" are impossible to miss.

The other ones aren't even important, its just some nice "i've seen this before" moments.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

Well Insomnia is my target for next purchase, though I did recently get Bag of Bones and I want to read that first.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2011)

Dark Tower as my first King novel so I was completely lost at the end with all the references, the introduction of Patrick Danville was just wtf for me. Thank the lord for Wiki, helped me to figure it all out.


----------



## Slice (Feb 11, 2011)

But of "all the references" the only one that needs backreading is the Patrick Danville one.

All the otherd just pass by you unnoticed since they are in no way related to the plot.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 11, 2011)

And Danville was pretty clearly just squeezed in as a loose end to be tied up. There is no hint of him until the final book, and he was only there because King had written himself into a corner by having a prophecy about Danville beating the Crimson King, but not having any plan for how that would come about or how _The Dark Tower_ was going to end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know what it is about Book III but I'm not making much headway on it. I tore through Book II very, very quickly. I haven't read more than 10 pages in the past few days in Book III though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't worry it starts out slow but you won't be able to put it down once it gets going.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2011)

It is interesting, I just haven't been motivated to read for some reason. I actually fell asleep a couple times last night reading it. I'm right at the part when they get to the train station and shoot up them little robots.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 11, 2011)

I couldn't bring myself to read past the fourth book. Perhaps I'll get around to it someday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2011)

You should make this, "some day" today. Join the cult, honky.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2011)

> I'm right at the part when they get to the train station and shoot up them little robots.



I vaguely remember this. After the Jake stuff I couldn't put it down.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 12, 2011)

Can't believe so many people don't like book 4. Such great characters and story.. I guess maybe because this book was written in such a way that it could almost be a standalone book outside the series. The witch, the retard, the magic, the GUNSLINGERS, made this book amazing to me.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2011)

I liked it but god damn its too long and wordy. I lost patience with it countless times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah, I read a good 50 or so pages of Jake's story right after the robots last night. Good stuff, man. 

I hope I can find Book IV soon because I'm not halfway through the book. I guess I could get Insomnia instead, but I want to keep going.


----------



## jux (Feb 15, 2011)

MbS said:


> I couldn't bring myself to read past the fourth book. Perhaps I'll get around to it someday.



Do it nao.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

Going to go shopping for the 4th book and up this weekend. I hope I find it. Or at least find Insomnia.  Already more than halfway through Book III and I'm starting to panic.


----------



## jux (Feb 20, 2011)

Holy shit, The Dark Tower is being made into a . I feel as if my insides have been violated...in the good sort of way.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 20, 2011)

> Director Ron Howard plans to condense the seven novels into three feature-length films.



"shivers" **


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

It would have to be at least 4 movies to pack in all these books. 

I'm interested to see how it turns out though. 


Anyway, I'm about 25-40 pages away from being done with Book III. I got Insomnia so I'm good for now. But I'll have to probably break down and order the other books at a higher price eventually.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *It would have to be at least 4 movies to pack in all these books.
> *
> I'm interested to see how it turns out though.
> 
> ...



I've only read up to Book 4. But Book 1=1 movie, Books 2-4 could be 2 movies each, at least. ... yeah, no way they can do a decent adaptation with only 3 films.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

I think they aim to condense book 1 and 2 into one film. I could see that, but it wouldn't be cool. :taichou

Also, I finished book III last night. Starting on Insomnia now and then my quest for the Dark Tower shall resume. I just have to find the rest of the books.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was also mad that the director is Ron Howard. 

He can't pull this off. And yeah, he _definitely_ can't pull this off with only 3 movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Who would you rather have? Christopher Nolan? Or Michael Bay.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe I'm being too hard on him. He's made some good films, ones that weren't _The Da Vinco Code._

Granted, I haven't seen it. 

Or read it. But I've read Dan Brown, so I feel like I have.....

You know, I think I'm just mad with Ron Howard for stealing Homers' movie idea.

Hmmm....Probably a fantasy or horror director, like Peter Jackson or a reigned-in Tim Burton. I think I thought of somebody that I liked, but I can't remember who they were....

Either way, I'm not sure if Ron Howard could capture the unique feel of the series....The mix of dark fantasy, western, and something else I can't quite name. Then again, maybe nobody can. Maybe I just don't think a movie should be made.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Peter Jackson, maybe, but he'd have to do a fusion dance with Sergio Leone to get it right. 

Tim Burton would make it weird and have a lot of crazy shit in it. It is already filled with crazy shit, but he tends to make things needlessly crazy.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2011)

Javier Bardem is rumoured as Roland, wtf is this shit? Just no. Also I think Robert Rodriguez would be a good choice for the director.

CMX what did you think of the third book?

Btw Im pretty sure its not just films, I think they plan to make the fourth book a TV series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, Javier seems like an odd choice. Very odd. He doesn't even have blue eyes. 

Third book was great. It feels like a lot of things are finally coming together and making more and more sense, though you still have no idea why Roland is looking for the Tower in the first place. Also had a good amount of humor in it that I rather enjoyed. 

One thing I am confused about, however, is the Ageless Stranger. Is he or is he not the same guy as the Man in Black? I thought Walter, Marten, and The Man in Black were all the same person?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> One thing I am confused about, however, is the Ageless Stranger. Is he or is he not the same guy as the Man in Black? I thought Walter, Marten, and The Man in Black were all the same person?



Yeah....That gets confusing. 

What you need to appreciate is King wrote this over two or three decades, with years between novels. Thus, he is subject to change his mind about these things. The other thing is his style- he basically just make the story up as he goes, and doesn't like or work by using a plan. Thats the other reason.

But yes, they are all the same man. The only thing to watch out for is that in the 4th book, King will tell you that Flagg is _also_ John Farson, the Good Man, the one who rebelled against and defeat the Gunslingers. He's not. He was just his advisor.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 23, 2011)

He did?
It's been years since I've read the books but didn't Walter get an appearance in Mejis? I somehow doubt Farson had the time to go away from his war like that in the first place.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds very strange to me, but I guess I'll find out when I get book iv in my grubby little hands.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nodonn said:


> He did?
> It's been years since I've read the books but didn't Walter get an appearance in Mejis? I somehow doubt Farson had the time to go away from his war like that in the first place.



_"....the real Wizard steps forward. It's Roland's ancient nemesis, Marten Broadcloak, known in some worlds as Randall Flagg, in others as Richard Fannin, in others as John Farson (the Good Man)." 
_

That was said near the end of _Wizard and Glass._ It was a little confusing- though, more because Walter up to then had consistently been said to be working for the guy. Given that he is a powerful, dimension-hopping wizard, it might be unlikely that he could take breaks like that from being John Farson, a military leader, but it wasn't impossible especially considering Flaggs' laid-back evil. Plus it was a post-apocalyptic wasteland so wars probably had  long lulls in them.

But regardless, they aren't the same man. That was the one and only time King suggested that they were. Apparently in the comics they retcon this so that the idea that they are both the same person is just an urban legend some people believe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Finally found Book IV and started reading that. 

So far so good. I jumped right back into it without having to try to remember what was going on, which is a good sign of things to come. I kind of miss Ralp Roberts though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Finally found Book IV and started reading that.
> 
> So far so good. I jumped right back into it without having to try to remember what was going on, which is a good sign of things to come. I kind of miss Ralp Roberts though.



How far into it are you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

I just finished reading how 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Eddie defeated Blaine


.

I wonder if spoilers are necessary for such an old book.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder if spoilers are necessary for such an old book.


Considering the last book came out in 2004 and the one you're talking about isn't even the end of the series I don't really think its necessary.

So you're still at the present in the story before it jumps back to Rolands childhood?  Yeah at that point in the book I was still enjoying it.  I thought the way Eddie beat Blaine was actually rather brilliant.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Surprised he would come up with the idea, really, though King did give some hints that he'd be the one to do it, as the absolute weakest link in the game. Though with all the mystical cosmic guidance they get at random I probably shouldn't be surprised. He probalby _just knew_ how to do it like with the key he carved.

As long as we get some answers on why Roland is after the Dark Tower I suppose I'll fine with it. I could see it going either way, but I will read on faithfully no matter what.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh the infamous Why did the dead baby cross the road? Because he was stapled to the chicken joke, loved that part.

Where are you on now CMX?


----------



## jux (Mar 22, 2011)

King's bleak and confrontational humour never cease to warm my heart.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Oh the infamous Why did the dead baby cross the road? Because he was stapled to the chicken joke, loved that part.
> 
> Where are you on now CMX?


 Yeah, that was a good one. 

Right now I'm on page 202, I think. Just got to the banquet thing at the Mayor's house. Already looking forward to young Roland to bust some caps in those fools' asses. 


jux said:


> King's bleak and confrontational humour never cease to warm my heart.


 I never thought of him as a witty or funny guy, but then I read his books. Surprising, I'll say.


----------



## jux (Mar 24, 2011)

From the fucked up shit King's come up with, I wonder what sort of trauma he's gone through in his life 

Regardless I'll always seem him as that guy who publically trolled Twilight.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2011)

If anyone is a huge Dark Tower fan, Marvel is releasing all of the Dark Tower comics in an OVERSIZED OMNIBUS WITH SLIPCASE.

Basically, a Marvel Absolute edition.

. . . For $150 US.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

jux said:


> From the fucked up shit King's come up with, I wonder what sort of trauma he's gone through in his life
> 
> Regardless I'll always seem him as that guy who publically trolled Twilight.


He touches upon various life events that shaped his writing career in the book _On Writing_. Like when he went to the doctor as a child and they rammed this 12-inch needle into his ear. Apparently this happened to him frequently due to some ear problem.




1.21 Gigawatts said:


> If anyone is a huge Dark Tower fan, Marvel is releasing all of the Dark Tower comics in an OVERSIZED OMNIBUS WITH SLIPCASE.
> 
> Basically, a Marvel Absolute edition.
> 
> . . . For $150 US.


 Cool, where can I download it?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

King really sounds messed up half the time, lets not forget his begging at the End of The Dark Tower.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Haven't read that far yet. 


I don't remember but I seem to recall him drinking a lot in his early writing career. Or maybe it was smoking. Or drugs. I'll need to read that book again to be sure.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 24, 2011)

It was actually all three. He needed an intervention. Think it happened about the time he wrote _It,_ or one of his big works anyway.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cool, where can I download it?



Not likely to find it. Imagine someone going out of their way to butcher an Absolute edition and scan it.

Outside of Watchmen, no one has done it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Where can I _steal it_ from someone with a copy?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2011)

CMX it's not that great imo anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2011)

Well. 

I'm really liking book IV so far. I'm about halfway (little more than half) through right now. Started a little slow, but I must admit I like the budding romance story and the epic tragedy I know that it's headed towards.

Although I'd rather read about Roland kickin' ass.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Where can I _steal it_ from someone with a copy?



Look! There's a guy walking out of a comic shop with it in his hands.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2011)

Stick 'em up, fatty.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2011)

Well the book sort of gets better so you'll enjoy the later chapters.


----------



## jux (Mar 31, 2011)

Want the comics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

Seems like things are about to get real now at page 380. Can't wait to see how everyone tragically dies.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2011)

Where you at now CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

Finsihed the fourth book a while ago. I'm not sure what to do next, I don't have any of the other books and I don't really like IT.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

I am about 1/3rd of the way through the Dark Tower V right now. 

Shit is pretty good. I'm tearing through it, too. I'm trying to pace myself because I know once I finish book VII I will be sad it's over. 

Though I've heard Stephen King is working on a new Dark Tower book.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Though I've heard Stephen King is working on a new Dark Tower book.



I remember hearing something about that, too.

Would be interesting to see what it will be about...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

It's supposed to be about the trip between the forest after the Green Castle to the Calla.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's supposed to be about the trip between the forest after the Green Castle to the Calla.



Yeah... I googled it after I made my previous post lol.
Sipposedly, it's coming out Spring 2012.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Hopefully it's quality. I'm on book V right now so it would really be interesting to read that before I finished the series. 


Though I can't see myself not finishing in a fucking year. Even I don't read that slow.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hopefully it's quality. I'm on book V right now so it would really be interesting to read that before I finished the series.
> 
> 
> Though I can't see myself not finishing in a fucking year. Even I don't read that slow.



It takes place between 4 and 5 so, timeline-wise you're already past it. I'd say that reading it after you finished 7 isn't too big a deal by now.
Would have been better if you read it right after 4...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

It would've been better, sure, but reading it now would be better than after VII. 

Although I am almost done with V now. Oh well.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It would've been better, sure, but reading it now would be better than after VII.
> 
> Although I am almost done with V now. Oh well.



Well... yeah, I suppose it would be.
You could read books connected to the DT series to delay the inevitable. Plenty of those lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

I read Insomnia specifically because someone said I should before finishing the series. That book was awesome.

My favorite Stephen King book not in the DT series.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I read Insomnia specifically because someone said I should before finishing the series. That book was awesome.
> 
> My favorite Stephen King book not in the DT series.



That was a good suggestion.

Did you read the short story.. Sisters of something ? It features Roland..

It's one of the things I like about Stephen King's books... they're all connected to one and another.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Never heard of that, but I'd definitely check it out if it's good. 

I read Bag of Bones in between books and the guest appearance from Ralph Roberts was awesome. Though he seemed a little out of character when King forced him to use a slang word he never once used before.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Never heard of that, but I'd definitely check it out if it's good.
> 
> I read Bag of Bones in between books and the guest appearance from Ralph Roberts was awesome. Though he seemed a little out of character when King forced him to use a slang word he never once used before.



I just checked and the story is called 'Little Sisters of Eluria'. It's just a short story tho.
-checks- 
Only about 70 pages, but it's about Roland. 

Yeah.. 
Guest appearances aren't that uncommon in King's works....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll check it out. 


Yeah, Ray Wize also made a guest appearance in that book. But now he's older and Wizer.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll check it out.
> 
> 
> Yeah, Ray Wize also made a guest appearance in that book. But now he's older and Wizer.



You do that. 


I remember that guy..


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 18, 2011)

>.> said:


> I just checked and the story is called 'Little Sisters of Eluria'. It's just a short story tho.
> -checks-
> Only about 70 pages, but it's about Roland.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Never heard of that, but I'd definitely check it out if it's good.



The 2 best places I know to find "Eluria" are in King's short story anthology "Everything's Eventual" (includes some other awesome tales, including my fav King short, "1408" as well as another DT bonus "Everything's Eventual" in addition to "The Road Virus Heads North" and "Riding the Bullet"), or the epic anthology "Legends" (Volume 1).

A couple other good books that are related to the Dark Tower are Hearts In Atlantis, IT, and there are even some references in Rose Madder (though that one is excellent tale even without DT references).

And since you've read Wolves of the Calla, I would also recommend 'Salem's Lot and Night Shift ("Jerusalem's Lot" and "One For the Road" but there's also some other great stuff in there, too), if you haven't already.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

I was thinking about picking up 'Salem's Lot next, actually. I just finished Wolves of the Calla last night and it kinda makes sense.


That said, I'm not reading anything else until I'm done with the series.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jun 21, 2011)

Best set of books I have read so far(and my first Steven King reads). Loaned the books to my mom and she has been enjoying them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

I've never taken on another series before, mainly because I never know where to start and partly because I have no idea what's good.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 25, 2011)

I just picked up the first book in this series and am about 20 pages in. Hardly far enough to judge it overall but I think it is pretty boring so far. I don't much like how it is written either.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I just picked up the first book in this series and am about 20 pages in. Hardly far enough to judge it overall but I think it is pretty boring so far. I don't much like how it is written either.



To be honest, I agree.
First time around I skipped the 1st book after reading +/- 50 pages, but later I read the 2nd, 3rd and 4th. After that I tried reading the 1st one again, but skipped the beginning.
It gets better the farther you get into it. So, just stick to it.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> To be honest, I agree.
> First time around I skipped the 1st book after reading +/- 50 pages, but later I read the 2nd, 3rd and 4th. After that I tried reading the 1st one again, but skipped the beginning.
> It gets better the farther you get into it. So, just stick to it.



Cool man and thanks. I was planning on sticking it out since it is a short book anyway. Just good to know someone had the same troubles but still found later enjoyment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I just picked up the first book in this series and am about 20 pages in. Hardly far enough to judge it overall but I think it is pretty boring so far. I don't much like how it is written either.





>.> said:


> To be honest, I agree.
> First time around I skipped the 1st book after reading +/- 50 pages, but later I read the 2nd, 3rd and 4th. After that I tried reading the 1st one again, but skipped the beginning.
> It gets better the farther you get into it. So, just stick to it.



I had that problem initially when I started the first book. Really it's the most tedious read in the series, but despite that it's one of the most interesting. If you can get past the initial insanity of it all it gets better and better.

Once you get about halfway through book 2 and you still don't like it then I guess you're a lost cause. But you gotta tough it out in Book 1. Not sure how I managed as I give up on books pretty easily.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 27, 2011)

I actually just started enjoying it so all is good now. I just finished the part where he blasted his way through Tull.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Most action you'll see for a while. 

Despite there not being much action in these books they sure are good reads. And that's surprising considering the book is about a gunslinger. You'd think he'd be killing a town full of folk every other chapter or something. It's 90% lead-up most of the time--and 5 minutes of killin' as Roland would say.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 27, 2011)

As long as it is interesting action isn't all that necessary. I was actually starting to really turn the pages when he went to the church to scope out that lady and then later when he went and kicked her door in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh he scoped her out all right. 


I'm really liking book VI right now. I think I like those parts about the series most, the ones where they use the doors to travel to different worlds. But the best is the second book. Eddie Dean's introduction is killer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

Little more than halfway through the final book now. Man, it's getting heavy. 

Roland sure does get around though. He seems to shag anything that moves.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually just read through this entire series about three weeks ago.  Holy shit, I seriously forgot how good an author SK is.  "The Drawing of the Three" still ranks as my fave in the series, followed by "The Dark Tower" (which had *the* perfect ending in the Coda IMO) and then probably "The Waste Lands".  

Definitely an enjoyable read, and one of only two series I have all of the books for (except for The Gunslinger).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

I liked the second book the most, I think. I forget what it's called. But it was the best one.

I have all of the books myself though they are piecemeal from various releases. I have the last three though in the same release, though the seventh book is all fucked up. In the middle of the book half the pages are scanned sideways and some aren't even glued in.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 26, 2011)

The second one is "The Drawing of the Three".  The Gunslinger whetted my curiosity of the series, but it was TDotT that marked when I started loving the story.

And how did the books you've gotten manage to be so jacked up?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

I have no idea. I kind of flipped through them at the store, but I guess it just skipped the middle part. Only about 20 pages are like that though and I somehow struggled past them already. 

Thinking about that Tower guy though I wonder if these defects could make the books more valuable?


----------



## Nimander (Jul 26, 2011)

If they were first editions, possibly?  If they were just run-of-the-mill screwups, you'd probably just be able to get a refund or exchange or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't think they were. Also I bought them like 4 months ago. I doubt I could get a refund this late in the game.


----------



## kazuri (Jul 26, 2011)

I liked the wizard and glass the most, but drawing of the three is a close second.


As for the ending of the seventh book... The actual ending ending I liked, but not the 'ending' before that, as much..
*Spoiler*: __ 



the crimson king Was a little anticlimactic.. I still love the series though. 





I hear they are doing some more stuff with this series soon. Think they are doing a movie, and a few special tv episodes or something like that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

Pretty sure the movie and show got cancelled. 


The new book is still on the way though.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pretty sure the movie and show got cancelled.



I heard the same thing. Such a sad day that was...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

On the bright side I only have about 1/3rd of the book left to go. It doesn't feel like there's enough to cover the ending given how little there is left and what is going on at this point.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> On the bright side I only have about 1/3rd of the book left to go. It doesn't feel like there's enough to cover the ending given how little there is left and what is going on at this point.



Well... only 1 way to find out if there's enough left, isn't there ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

Burn the book and read about it online?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Burn the book and read about it online?



Such blasphemy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

I know, I'd never dream of doing such a thing. But you suggested it, not me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

Finally finished the book.


What the fuck was that ending?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Finally finished the book.
> 
> 
> What the fuck was that ending?




I know what you mean..


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the fuck was that ending?



If you mean the epilogue after entering the tower: 
Great!

If you mean the defeat of the Crimson King and the departure of Rolands friends:
A weak Deus Ex Machina.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

I mean after he entered the tower. I get it, I really do, but at the same time it was a slight let down. Especially the way King talks down to me for wanting to know what happens. Basically calling me the scum of the earth. Oh, Stephen, you son of a bitch.

I was okay with the Crimson King. At least he explicitly stated it was Deus Ex Machina. Literally.


----------



## Slice (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Especially the way King talks down to me for wanting to know what happens. Basically calling me the scum of the earth. Oh, Stephen, you son of a bitch.



Yeah that was stupid. I ignored it and went straight to the epilogue.
I love a good downer ending from time to time so i liked that.

The two things i dislike the most in the entire series are:
- King appearing himself AND influencing Rolands reality by helping him in Legion's house.
- Patrick Danville out of nowhere.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 4, 2011)

Slice said:


> - Patrick Danville out of nowhere.


 
Insomnia.


----------



## Slice (Aug 4, 2011)

>.> said:


> Insomnia.



But you dont know that when you only read the dark tower.

I only learned of Insomnia later and there is absolutely no build up or explanation in the tower books that makes it a lame plot device.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 4, 2011)

Slice said:


> But you dont know that when you only read the dark tower.
> 
> I only learned of Insomnia later and there is absolutely no build up or explanation in the tower books that makes it a lame plot device.


 
From the wiki:


> In the seventh _Dark Tower_ novel, Roland visits our world where he meets the "Calvins", a group of scholars who analyze the _Dark Tower_ series and its related novels. *They tell Roland the plot of Insomnia, and speculate that Gan's song that King transcribes when writing his novels was possibly muddled and that Insomnia may not be all that accurate.*


 
You're still right though, I suppose.

The part of Insomnia that may not be all that accurate they're referring to would be:
At the end of the novel, while Patrick is very important to Roland's quest, *he does not die saving two people.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I read Insomnia based on someone's recommendation in here before even getting to the part in the series where they talk about Insomnia. I got lucky there I suppose, but really I had forgotten all about Danville from Insomnia when he appeared anyway. 


It would be nice to know how Patrick got there in that house to begin with. That mostly made no sense. What also made no sense is why neither Susannah nor Roland thought to tell him to draw himself a new tongue or Susannah a pair of fucking legs. I guess he couldn't see himself in order to make it so or something but surely they could have him look in the water.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I read Insomnia based on someone's recommendation in here before even getting to the part in the series where they talk about Insomnia. I got lucky there I suppose, but really I had forgotten all about Danville from Insomnia when he appeared anyway.
> 
> 
> It would be nice to know how Patrick got there in that house to begin with. That mostly made no sense. What also made no sense is why neither Susannah nor Roland thought to tell him to draw himself a new tongue or Susannah a pair of fucking legs. I guess he couldn't see himself in order to make it so or something but surely they could have him look in the water.


 
You're forgetting Roland... 
He could have used a few new fingers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I actually hadn't even though of that.  


Although that part kind of makes sense. Roland decided this was his ending anyway, he wouldn't need fingers.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually hadn't even though of that.
> 
> 
> Although that part kind of makes sense. Roland decided this was his ending anyway, he wouldn't need fingers.


 
Oh.. I know. 
I just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I just find it silly Susannah decided to get rid of the blemish on her skin (which may or may not be cancerous) instead of getting legs.

Just like a woman.


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just find it silly Susannah decided to get rid of the blemish on her skin (which may or may not be cancerous) instead of getting legs.
> 
> Just like a woman.


 
The thing I'm wondering is, could she have gotten her legs back ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't see why not. If he can erase the Crimson King out of existence, materialize an inter-dimensional magic door out of nowhere, and erase her blemish, why not make her some legs?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't see why not. If he can erase the Crimson King out of existence, materialize an inter-dimensional magic door out of nowhere, and erase her blemish, why not make her some legs?


 
Well.. the Crimson King was drawn with paint made from one of the roses that grew near the tower, correct ?
Those were, for lack of a better term, magical. Which allowed the erasing of the Crimson King, I think.
Chances are that if he had just made a normal drawing of the Crimson King, the erasing would have not worked.

The blemish was a case of making something go away, which, I would imagine, would be easier than to make something out of nothing.

The door.. well, I'm gonna chalk that one up to Ka. As in the sense that that was supposed to happen. Where as Sussanah getting a new pair of legs would be more of a.. bonus.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

You can't use Ka as an excuse.  They were out of the reach of Ka. It was purely Danville's ability that created a magical door from the Prim. There only remains two plausible reasons she didn't get her legs back: Stephen King wasn't thinking about it, or he decided it wouldn't be fitting for her character. Too much of a happy ending. Or maybe he just wanted to fuck with people.

As for the bit about the roses, that may or may not be true. From what I read it was more of him not being able to capture the crimson in the Crimson King's eyes and had no other coloring utensils. Now had he the right shades of red in his gunna...


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You can't use Ka as an excuse.  They were out of the reach of Ka. It was purely Danville's ability that created a magical door from the Prim. There only remains two plausible reasons she didn't get her legs back: Stephen King wasn't thinking about it, or he decided it wouldn't be fitting for her character. Too much of a happy ending. Or maybe he just wanted to fuck with people.
> 
> As for the bit about the roses, that may or may not be true. From what I read it was more of him not being able to capture the crimson in the Crimson King's eyes and had no other coloring utensils. Now had he the right shades of red in his gunna...


 Ka.. is like a wheel, mang. It's always an excuse. 

Out of Ka's reach... Nobody is ever out of Ka's reach, CMX. 

Well... you may have a point there...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, think about it: Susannah is just black and white. 


I think if Ka had its way Susannah would have died sacrificing herself in order to defeat either Mordred or the Crimson King.


----------



## Slice (Aug 5, 2011)

I remembered another thing i did not like in this: How quick and easy Mordred killed Flagg. In all his appearances Flagg has been this extra powerful beeing and here he went out like a bitch.

I just checked, "The Tower" came out in 2004 so i think in 3 years i will re read the entire thing exactly 10 years after i finished it the first time. I'm curious how much i will enjoy it by then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

I didn't particularly enjoy that either. I was thinking about him on my way to work today, actually.

At first he's kind of characterized as an actual wizard of sorts, or at least with powers and abilities outside of a normal man. Then he's revealed to be just that. It doesn't really fit. I guess you could chalk it up to his gadgets and wonders running out of juice like everything else was doing, but I'm not buyin' it.


----------



## kazuri (Jan 12, 2012)

Decided to check out a few of my fav authors sites and what do I find, a new dark tower book should be coming out soon!

Looks like between feb-april

It's not a continuation exactly, but roland telling some stories while they are on the path.


----------



## moomoosoup (Jan 12, 2012)

I haven't read them since finishing...whichever one it was where they went back to Roland's childhood for most of the book. Just the sheer amount of details make them so tough for me to really get into because I find myself getting bored. I love the story, I really do but they drag on so much sometimes.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2012)

moomoosoup said:


> I haven't read them since finishing...*whichever one it was where they went back to Roland's childhood for most of the book.* Just the sheer amount of details make them so tough for me to really get into because I find myself getting bored. I love the story, I really do but they drag on so much sometimes.



That would be the 4th book if I recall correctly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

kazuri said:


> Decided to check out a few of my fav authors sites and what do I find, a new dark tower book should be coming out soon!
> 
> Looks like between feb-april
> 
> It's not a continuation exactly, but roland telling some stories while they are on the path.


Oh yeah... I had forgotten all about that. Shit, must-buy.


----------



## moomoosoup (Jan 12, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> That would be the 4th book if I recall correctly.



I think it is but I was trying to remember the title and still can't. Google....Aaaaaaah right. Wizard and Glass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

I wanna read the Dark Tower again. 

I got two other books to read first though.


----------



## jux (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm rereading the Dark Tower Series atm because I got nothing else to do.

Forgot how much of an interesting pile of shit Jack Mort was.


----------



## ShaolinExile (Jan 20, 2012)

jux said:


> I'm rereading the Dark Tower Series atm because I got nothing else to do.
> 
> Forgot how much of an interesting pile of shit Jack Mort was.



Yeah, many interesting characters in The Dark Tower. I have always had a soft spot for the series, although by no means my favorite, many of the concepts in the novels stuck with me throughout my years. In my youthier? days I got a Dark Tower tattoo. Good books, even if some of the plot devices piss me off now that I'm older.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

I think Stephen King had a lot of fun writing in the few Deus ex Machinas at the end.

Almost as much fun as he had after writing that segue between the first ending and the second.


----------



## jux (Jan 23, 2012)

Apparently there is a book being released this year set between Wizard and Glass and Wolves of Calla


----------



## Praetor (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been halfway through Wizard and Glass for a long time. I'm pretty hype for Roland's back story, but the message I seem to be getting from people is the 4th is the last one worth reading.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, firstly, you can't really leave it last because then you won't understand some of the stuff in the later books.

Secondly, lots of people _do_ like _Wizard and Glass_ (like me), just as lots of people dislike it. There is not a consensus that it is the worst in the series. I personally don't see why people don't like it, though I think its largely because its an extended flashback sequence and doesn't really move the story along much, along with some people not liking certain characters`and maybe that, as a more linear story compared to the previous two, they might think it drags a bit.

If neither of those things bother you, or if you disagree with that, you'll probably like it. If your halfway through it already and enjoying it, I don't think there is much left that will change your mind.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

I love every single volume.

The only thing I didn't like was the ending, and by that I mean the infamous rant King made at the end. I was okay with the Deus ex Machinas, I was okay with the secondary ending, and I was only semi-pissed about the Crimson King. But I really disliked that rant.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Its been a while since I read the book....what rant?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

The rant he gives between the first ending and the second.

He basically calls you out and tells you that you're a piece of shit on the bottom of a scum-infested pond full of dick-eating cretins.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hm...Doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Well it's a good read.

Basically, "Hey, Constant Reader, you suck for wanting to know what happens, suck my cock I'm not your friend."


----------



## Praetor (Jan 24, 2012)

By "last one worth reading" I meant the info I'm getting is that 5 is unremarkable, and 6 and 7 are bad.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh.

Well, they are arguably the weakest in certain respects, but they are still enjoyable very readable. Plus, its in them that the plot actually starts to come into the equation, rather than Roland and co. just wandering through the world having all sorts of random misadventures that, while fun and scary, don't really tell us all that much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

The three last books are all good. Read them yourself and judge it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd recommend to any DT junkie getting the slipcased double-volume Dark Tower Omnibus that Marvel released a bit ago. Set's crazy, so well put together and got me interested in re-reading the novels.

The second book is still one of my favorite parts. I got a kick out of seeing a tough guy like Roland briefly interact with 20th century Earth, I'm a bit of a sucker for that kind of stuff.



CrazyMoronX said:


> The three last books are all good. Read them yourself and judge it.



Good advice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

Seems interesting. I flipped through one of those Dark Tower comics while at the bookstore over the weekend. Very interesting.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

It also helps that I'm a big fan of Jae Lee's comic art.

I haven't checked out the current crop of DT comics, but what I saw of the adaptation of Little Sisters of Eluria looked pretty good. I loved that short story, even if it wasn't "mandatory reading".


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a question (and probably a dumb one but I am lazy). I have the first book and 6 or 7 and they are tall and wide and come with pictures in them and then there are others that are just like normal paperback with no pics. 

If I am looking for the former online is there a special name for them? I know the books look different but some sites post a picture just to show the name of the book and the actual book looks different. I want to buy the rest of them but I want the ones with the pictures in them. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Magus (Feb 6, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> I have a question (and probably a dumb one but I am lazy). I have the first book and 6 or 7 and they are tall and wide and come with pictures in them and then there are others that are just like normal paperback with no pics.
> 
> If I am looking for the former online is there a special name for them? I know the books look different but some sites post a picture just to show the name of the book and the actual book looks different. I want to buy the rest of them but I want the ones with the pictures in them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Sounds like you're looking for the trade paperback versions.

A selection of images from the official Dark Tower website 

The books:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

I got a couple of them big picture books. So nice. 

But then I got three or four regular paperbacks. And book VII is fucked up and missing pages/printed sideways. 

But I managed to read it. Like a true constant reader.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 6, 2012)

Magus said:


> Sounds like you're looking for the trade paperback versions.
> 
> A selection of images from the official Dark Tower website
> 
> The books:



I am following your links so all is well and good but outside of price I don't see any difference in the name. 

I am just curious if there is another way to tell outside of that for my own knowledge bank. 

I am going to order them now in any case.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Magus (Feb 6, 2012)

The editions with the illustrations only come in hardcover, trade paperback, or revised paperbacks as mentioned on my link to the official site. There there are links for each of the books and the editions available from different publishing companies for those books. For example, I have  from Plume; a subsidiary of Penguin.

Edit: Just to be sure, I just checked the local book store and the Plume and Scribner editions I listed DO have the illustrations.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

The one I have is Plume.

I thought I had two but apparently I only got one.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 17, 2012)

So, I'm just starting the fourth book. I'm liking this series so far. Blaine is one crazy mutha fuckin' train.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 17, 2012)

I have all of the books bought now but they aren't all the same. I think most of them are Plume though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

Blaine is a pain.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 17, 2012)

My favorite book artwork pieces are Phil Hale's from the second, and Michael Whelan's from first and last. Hale's Roland is all hardcase, and Whelan pulls off the romanticized look.

McKean's Dark Tower picture is gorgeous too, otherwise his art is an acquired taste.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 17, 2012)

Read all seven books years ago. Good stuff.

Back then around the time of the second book, King claimed he probably wouldn't live long enough to finish the series and I was all NOOOOOO!!!!!   

But then he did finish and I was all YAAAAAY!!!!! pek


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 17, 2012)

And he almost died to get there after all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

You should read them again, years later.

I plan on reading them again sooner or later.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

April 24th.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 24, 2012)

Not too bad a price. Kinda short though for king at 300 pages, that might be a good thing, king occasionally drags on, still consider him one of my favs though.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You should read them again, years later.
> 
> I plan on reading them again sooner or later.



I intend to do that as well, actually.

Just not sure of where in the reading order I'd put the Marvel Dark Tower Omnibus. Lots of backup stuff there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Put it in the garbage.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 29, 2012)

So, this new book is suppose to take place between Wizard and Glass and Wolves of Calla? Not sure if I should read it before Wolves of Calla.

I'm about 1/3 through Wizard and Glass. I'm really enjoying reading about Rolands past.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd just assume that it's better to read it after you're done with the series.



Just in case.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 2, 2012)

That's probably a good idea, I'd have to wait to continue reading anyways.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah. The way I figure it, King will probably throw in a lot of service to people who read the entire series--potentially spoilers. 

Play it safe.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah. The way I figure it, King will probably throw in a lot of service to people who read the entire series--potentially spoilers.
> 
> Play it safe.



It needs to come out already....
Could use a good DT book. >.>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

What is it? Like one more month?



I have been in the DT mood for a long time. But now I've ordered a few other books, including _Under the Dome_, which I'm hoping is good.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What is it? Like one more month?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in the DT mood for a long time. But now I've ordered a few other books, including _Under the Dome_, which I'm hoping is good.



April 24th... 

_Under the Dome_ is quite good imo. I'm thinking that you'll enjoy it, CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

I ready a synopsis and it piqued my interested. 

I haven't really met a Stephen King book I didn't like. I didn't like some of _Hearts in Atlantis_, but the first part was pretty good.

I've also been reading a lot of his short stories (Skeleton Crew) lately, and it is very satisfying. I'm a short story fan now.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I ready a synopsis and it piqued my interested.
> 
> I haven't really met a Stephen King book I didn't like. I didn't like some of _Hearts in Atlantis_, but the first part was pretty good.
> 
> I've also been reading a lot of his short stories (Skeleton Crew) lately, and it is very satisfying. I'm a short story fan now.



_Hearts in Atlantis_, eh.
I always liked the part about the college students playing hearts the most.
The rest was ok, though.

He has quite a lot of great short stories, I agree.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

I liked the hearts game, but I didn't care much for the second or third stories. I probably only really liked the first due to the movie and the connection to the Dark Tower (though I did read ahead in the third one and saw more, I wasn't motivated to read on).


Now his short stories... Very interesting. Last one I read was _The Jaunt_. I love teleportation stories. I should write one.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 13, 2012)

So, Warner Bros. might be on board for The Dark Tower movies! They mentioned that they wanted to do the TV portion with HBO a while back. This looks good since Warner Bros. and HBO are a part of Time Warner.



Thankee-sai! I hope this goes through.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

They better stop trolling us.




My heart can't take much more.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I ready a synopsis and it piqued my interested.
> 
> I haven't really met a Stephen King book I didn't like. I didn't like some of _Hearts in Atlantis_, but the first part was pretty good.
> 
> I've also been reading a lot of his short stories (Skeleton Crew) lately, and it is very satisfying. I'm a short story fan now.



It's taken as a whole that Hearts in Atlantis is a powerful story, at least for me.

Skeleton Crew's worth the price of admission for The Raft alone. Old school gross horror monger King at its finest.



Corruption said:


> So, Warner Bros. might be on board for The Dark Tower movies! They mentioned that they wanted to do the TV portion with HBO a while back. This looks good since Warner Bros. and HBO are a part of Time Warner.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankee-sai! I hope this goes through.



I'll believe it when I see a trailer...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

I haven't read the Raft yet, actually. I was saving it since I liked watching the Creep Show version so much.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked the hearts game, but I didn't care much for the second or third stories. I probably only really liked the first due to the movie and the connection to the Dark Tower (though I did read ahead in the third one and saw more, I wasn't motivated to read on).
> 
> Now his short stories... Very interesting. Last one I read was _The Jaunt_. I love teleportation stories. I should write one.




I can understand not liking the 2nd and 3rd one.. 

Ah yes... _The Jaunt_. Poor boy... his parents should have taught him that curiousity can kill. >.>



Corruption said:


> So, Warner Bros. might be on board for The Dark Tower movies! They mentioned that they wanted to do the TV portion with HBO a while back. This looks good since Warner Bros. and HBO are a part of Time Warner.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankee-sai! I hope this goes through.



I'm not getting my hopes up....



Charcan said:


> It's taken as a whole that Hearts in Atlantis is a powerful story, at least for me.
> 
> Skeleton Crew's worth the price of admission for The Raft alone. Old school gross horror monger King at its finest.
> 
> I'll believe it when I see a trailer...



_The Raft_....
Damnit.. this thread is making me want to reread all the Stephen King books. >.>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

"It's longer than you think, eh dad?"


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> "It's longer than you think, eh dad?"



Pervert. 


I had that same thought, though....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

I wasn't even insinuating...


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wasn't even insinuating...



Sure you weren't, CMX. 
I believe you.... >.>


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I haven't read the Raft yet, actually. I was saving it since I liked watching the Creep Show version so much.



The Creep Show version is so tame compared to the short story.

Just like Bill's little brother's live version death is a Disney film compared to the It novel.

King used to pull little to no punches.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 14, 2012)

Charcan said:


> The Creep Show version is so tame compared to the short story.
> 
> Just like Bill's little brother's live version death is a Disney film compared to the It novel.
> 
> King used to pull little to no punches.



I've never seen The Creep Show. :/
Seems like something that I missed out on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Sure you weren't, CMX.
> I believe you.... >.>


 Don't try to force your twisted incestual pederast views onto me. 


Charcan said:


> The Creep Show version is so tame compared to the short story.
> 
> Just like Bill's little brother's live version death is a Disney film compared to the It novel.
> 
> King used to pull little to no punches.


 The movie version of It was pretty Disney.


And Creep Show (I & II) is pretty decent. I love those movies--so nostalgiac. pek

I especially enjoy the Indian Cigar guy.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 4, 2012)

So I just finished _The Drawing of the Three_. 

I thought this was a _major_ improvement on the first book. Not necessarily saying much since I thought the first book was pretty boring. That said, it is saying much because I went from struggling to want to continue this series to looking forward to more. Very early on it was a bit of a struggle to get into it but once Eddie was involved it was all good from there. Odetta, Detta.....All of the times he went through the doors and how he didn't understand much. Was very interesting to read and see the interactions.

I guess if I complained about anything it would be how easily everyone just accepted the situation. Seems like something you would be a bit more hysterical about. 

Favorite part:

"Detta thought he and Eddie were monsters of some species she called Honk Mafahs."

I laughed so hard reading that part.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

It's widely regarded as one of the best (if not the best) book in the series. Dat Drawing. 

Honk mafahs can tread water a very long time.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 6, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Very early on it was a bit of a struggle to get into it but once Eddie was involved it was all good from there.



You have remembered the face of your father. Eddie is awesome!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

My father's face is humorous, framed with bushy eyebrows and adorned with a bulbous nose.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 15, 2012)

Just finished up _The Waste Lands_. 

A solid book. I find that this series isn't really a page turner full of exciting things but it is still an enjoyable read. Of every series I have read this would probably fall near the bottom but that isn't necessarily a bad thing given how much I like a lot of the books I read.

Anyway, one of my favorite parts of this book was right near the end when Roland bitch slapped the train into submission. I enjoyed the addition of Oy as well. I always like pet companions. Definitely some solid moments but in general it was just okay. 

We shall see what the next installment brings.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

In terms of page-turneredness I think Wastelands is near the top. It's certainly the best book.

The first book is dead last.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 17, 2012)

I did forget to mention that I liked the art in the third book much better than the second.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

I think there is different sets of art in different series of books.

I've seen all kinds of it on the Internet, but I have only seen a few in books.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 17, 2012)

This one had a picture of Skardix the bear, the old folks blessing Roland, the evil house trying to eat jake, the bird-like creatures eating some other type of animal in the valley, Susannah riding Rolands shoulders and shooting at the bear etc.....

The last book had mainly pictures of Eddie and Roland as well as one of the Lobstrosities. IMO it was all pretty ugly which I think it was kind of meant to be a very gritty type of art.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

I didn't see either of those. 

Jealous.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 17, 2012)

The Waste lands was my favourite too


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 17, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> IMO it was all pretty ugly which I think it was kind of meant to be a very gritty type of art.



That book has like two different sets of paintings. I think I have both (through the I-III softcovers boxset and the hardcover reprints), and like both, though Roland stepping on a lobstrosity looks better without the photorealism. Roland shooting that guy's knife off his hand was neat like that though.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Apr 23, 2012)

I've read them all, and think it's a masterpiece. My favorite one is the Gunslinger because you could see Stephen's style before it was as developed as it is now and that first line is epic: "The Man in Black fled across the Desert, and the Gunslinger followed"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

I liked book 2 the most because it had the most sci-fi elements.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 24, 2012)

Just finished up _Wizard and Glass_.

IMO, easily the best book of the series so far. This is the first one I was really hooked into and just wanting to see what came next. The longest book and probably the one I read at the fastest pace. 

I really liked seeing into Rolands past and meeting Cuthbert and Seemie especially. It honestly made me want to get more detail about his past than I do about the main story looking ahead. Which kind of sucks because I am assuming there won't be much more in that regard, at least in so much detail. 

This book had a lot of good scenes as well. The early bar standoff with the 3 Coffins. The stuff with Rhea was pretty freaky. The ambushes at the end and Susan being burned in the fire while Roland watched. Yeah......This book definitely stands a bit apart from the others. 

I didn't like the art in this book. Kind of went back to the feel it had in book 2. There was one picture I really liked though.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 25, 2012)

Wizard and Glass was my favorite so far too. I just finished Wolves of the Calla. There were some parts I really liked, but I thought it took too long to get to the central plot of the book.

The first 4 books I got in a box set, there was no art. Wolves of the Calla had art and I got the last 2 books on my kindle, so nothing there.

Overall I'm enjoying the series, but I think I would like it even more if I read the other Stephen King novels that it crosses into.


----------



## Slice (Apr 25, 2012)

Best for me was 'The Wastelands' followed closely by 'The Drawing of the three' (is that the correct name for the second book?)

After reading the Wastelands i was so hyped for this series and then had to wait years until 'Wizard and Glass' finally was released. I think i might rate the fourth higher if i had read them back to back.

Fifth onward had a steady decline in quality. They were still good but lacked the epic feel.
Also even years after reading them i am still not happy with some decissions King made for the storytelling in books 6+7.


All of my books are without any art.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 25, 2012)

Slice said:


> After reading the Wastelands i was so hyped for this series and then had to wait years until 'Wizard and Glass' finally was released. I think i might rate the fourth higher if i had read them back to back.



That's understandable. Were you expecting it not to mostly be a flashback? It didn't progress the main story much, but the parts with Blaine and Walter were pretty cool.

Isn't the new book out or is coming out really soon?


----------



## Cyphon (May 9, 2012)

Just finished up _Wolves of the Calla_. 

Another good one IMO. W&G is still my favorite but this one may be 2nd at this point or possibly 3rd. If I ever read through this series again and I could probably make a final decision on that. 

My big complaint here is the ease at which the climax (battle) happens. They make it sound like it is such a hard thing to plan and accomplish and they go through all of that stuff in town for almost a month to form their plan and then it is just super easy. Of course you expect as much because Gunslingers are supposed to be amazing but it gets kind of annoying for them to act like they need help. They way the battle happened I feel like the 4 Gunslingers could have easily handled it on their own. Pretty stupid IMO. 

Anyway I did enjoy the reading getting to that point and even enjoyed reading the battle. I just think it was all kind of pointless looking back.


----------



## Cyphon (May 14, 2012)

_Song of Susannah_ is now finished. 

This series has definitely grown on me from the beginning. I am still not sure how much I will want to reread it in the future but the possibility of that has certainly risen. Although, this book was a slight step back. I found everything but Susannah/Mia parts interesting and theirs at points I was just trying to rush through to get back to the other characters. So this one is kind of a toss up for where it will land in the overall scheme of where I rank them.

One of my favorite parts was the store shootout with Eddie and Roland handeling business once again. Probably one of the better moments in the whole series. Also liked Jake and Callahan during the taxi incident and everything in that whole chapter. Especially as they were approaching the final steps when the chapter was ending. Jake was pretty cool. 

Now onto the finale.


----------



## masamune1 (May 14, 2012)

Be interesting to see how you feel about the last one. 

Its the one book in the series mostly like to elicit....opinions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 14, 2012)

I forgot all about the new book. Is that out yet?


----------



## Cyphon (May 14, 2012)

What order would you all rank the books?


----------



## kazuri (May 15, 2012)

Wizard and glass > Wolves of Calla > Drawing of Three > The Waste Lands > The Gunslinger > Song of Susannah > Dark Tower

Hated how it ended. Not even the 'real' ending, but the endings leading up to that I thought were pretty stupid and cop-out ish. The actual ending was ok.. but the resolution of multiple things before that just sucked dick.


----------



## Slice (May 16, 2012)

kazuri said:


> Hated how it ended. Not even the 'real' ending, but the endings leading up to that I thought were pretty stupid and cop-out ish. The actual ending was ok.. but the resolution of multiple things before that just sucked dick.



I think the ending (after Kings ranting interlude) is great. But as you said everything else not so much.

I'm still not over the fact that King resorted to a deus ex machine solution, i thought years of writing experience help prevent such things.


----------



## Cyphon (May 28, 2012)

Finished the final book. Such a long journey it was. I am going to miss the Gunslinger 

This book had a lot of pain in it as I read. Eddie and Jake's deaths and especially Oys 

Most of it was enjoyable to read. I didn't care for the ending(s) though. They were kind of a letdown and took away from the overall appeal of the series by being so and the book as well. Definitely wasn't digging the endings.


----------



## Corruption (May 31, 2012)

There's still _The Wind Through the Keyhole_ that came out a month ago if you haven't read it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2012)

Ake! Ake!


----------



## familyparka (Jul 3, 2012)

I have been thinking for quite a while now on start reading this series. Could anyone recommend it and tell me a quick summary of what's it about?

No spoilers please!


----------



## Corruption (Jul 15, 2012)

Taken from Stephen King's website, if you're still interested in reading it.

_"The Dark Tower series tells the story of Roland Deschain, Mid-World?s last gunslinger, who is traveling southeast across Mid-World?s post-apocalyptic landscape, searching for the powerful but elusive magical edifice known as The Dark Tower. Located in the fey region of End-World, amid a sea of singing red roses, the Dark Tower is the nexus point of the time-space continuum. It is the heart of all worlds, but it is also under threat. Someone, or something, is using the evil technology of the Great Old Ones to destroy it.

In Roland?s where and when, the world has already begun to move on. Time and direction are in drift, and the fabric of reality is fraying. However, things are about to get much worse. The six invisible magnetic Beams, which maintain the alignment of time, space, size, and dimension, are weakening. Because of this, the Tower itself is foundering. Unless Roland can find a way to save the Beams and stabilize the Tower, all of reality will blink out of existence.

Inspired in equal parts by Robert Browning?s poem, ?Childe Roland to the Dark Tower Came,? J.R.R. Tolkein?s Lord of the Rings, and Sergio Leone?s spaghetti Western classics, The Dark Tower series is an epic of Arthurian proportions. It is Stephen King?s magnum opus, and is the center of his amazing creative universe."_


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Cowboy looks for ominous black tower in a post-apocalyptic futuristic wasteland.

And magic.


----------



## Slice (Jul 16, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Cowboy looks for ominous black tower in a post-apocalyptic futuristic wasteland.
> 
> And magic.



Back then when i first read it it had me at "cowboy" and "post apocalyptic". 

Has anyone here read the new book? I'm still waiting for the translated version (since i own all other books in German).


----------



## Corruption (Jul 17, 2012)

I have, I liked it. Don't read it expecting it to add much to the overall story. It does add some more Mid-World lore and you get to see more of Roland's past. It's a story, within a story, within a story.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm gonna be as honest as I can be here.

Wizard & Glass is boring me to tears. I really liked the first 100 pages of the book, but the flashback started and it seems everything is going down the shitter.

Overall, I am very disappointed for how low this series has gotten.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 31, 2012)

Wizard and Glass is the best book IMO, despite it mostly being a flashback.


----------



## DocTerror (Dec 31, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I'm gonna be as honest as I can be here.
> 
> Wizard & Glass is boring me to tears. I really liked the first 100 pages of the book, but the flashback started and it seems everything is going down the shitter.
> 
> Overall, I am very disappointed for how low this series has gotten.



That is by far my favorite book in the series. Its after that that the series goes downhill into a giant shit.


----------



## Misao (Feb 7, 2013)

One of my favorites authors of the genre. Par to par with H.P. Lovecraft. I have read a lot of books from this Sir, but I think I've missed The Dark Tower series, which is a shame since it seems to have positive feedback from some people. I might start soon.


----------

